# mossberg 410 o/u..... present from Wifee



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

Got a 410 silver reserve Mossberg for a present from Wifee! What a woman!! Shot 50 rds thru it today at clay pigeons. I really like it. Lightweight, points nice, naturally stiff of course but I find it to be a real nice gun. Wife even shot it and she did great. I have to be careful not to let her get used to it!! I think I would like ejectors over extractors though. I am being picky.


----------

